# FHD Monitor buying advise



## desai_amogh (Jul 6, 2016)

Looking for a decent branded FHD monitor.

1. Budget? 
< 8K

2. Display type and size? 
~21.5 Inch

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
As a desktop monitor, watch full HD movies, use with Pine64/Raspberry pi like SBCs

4. Ports Required?
HDMI IS A MUST, 1 VGA port will really help.

5. Preferred choice of brand?
None (good brand like samsung, LG, Dell, etc)

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Samsung LS22E310HY/XL 

7. Any other info that you want to share.
Confused with similar model numbers with not much details about difference.  For instance, 

Samsung LS22F380HY/XL vs Samsung LS22E310HY/XL   - Whats the difference?

Dell S2216H vs Dell E2215H   - Whats the difference ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2016)

Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 6, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000.



Why not Dell E2215H or Samsung LS22E310HY/XL  ???


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2016)

Get this one

LG 22MP58VQ IPS Computer Monitor | LG Electronics I

Avoid those Samsungs they are uses TN panels and they are the worst.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 6, 2016)

Minion said:


> Get this one
> 
> LG 22MP58VQ IPS Computer Monitor | LG Electronics I
> 
> Avoid those Samsungs they are uses TN panels and they are the worst.



How does it compare with Dell S2216H ?? Dell S2216H has speakers too.


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2016)

desai_amogh said:


> How does it compare with Dell S2216H ?? Dell S2216H has speakers too.



They Both are almost equal dell has speakers build into it.But why do you care about speakers anyway?They will sound tiny compared desktop speakers.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 7, 2016)

Minion said:


> They Both are almost equal dell has speakers build into it.But why do you care about speakers anyway?They will sound tiny compared desktop speakers.



Ok. With cashback LG is INR 7406 and Dell is 8049 on PAYTM. LG is definitely cheaper for me. 

Is there any *specific* reason why you recommend the LG over Dell ?? I mean spec or quality wise ??


----------



## Minion (Jul 7, 2016)

desai_amogh said:


> Ok. With cashback LG is INR 7406 and Dell is 8049 on PAYTM. LG is definitely cheaper for me.
> 
> Is there any *specific* reason why you recommend the LG over Dell ?? I mean spec or quality wise ??



LG is supplier of IPS panel to all vendors  and lg has split screen PIP feature.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jul 12, 2016)

Dell Monitor (S2216H). Great display for productivity purposes. As a graphic designer and video editor, this display works great with the kind of work I have to do. Great response time (you can change it too, but not to an exact number, just "fast" and "normal" presets.)

Reason to buy Dell S2216H Monitor:

1. Best display for 1080p viewing. Hits the sweet spot (not to large, not to small).
2. Viewing angles are amazing. Being an IPS panel, this monitor has some amazing viewing angles. Great for if you've got some friends to watch a few movies.
3. Very customizable interface and UI. The panel software is easy to use and very responsive.
4. The buttons on the display add to the aesthetics of the monitor and make it look great. They are capacitive buttons, like you would have on any latest smartphone.
5. Colors pop and are great to look at. Blacks are darker. Reds/ Blues/ Greens are brighter and more vivid. In short, the brightness to contrast ratio is perfect.
6. (NEW) Tried and tested speakers work great. Although, you will need an AUX cable to run audio from the PC to the Monitor.


----------

